# 3 mile



## eagle #75 (Jun 10, 2012)

how good are the trout and bluefish biting on the 3 mile fishing bridge?


----------



## Boliver T Wheelock (Feb 28, 2010)

*Years ago*

I think the bite might not be as good as it once was. Back in the late 50's I had a skin allergy and Panama City at that time had no doctor to deal with it. I was sent to Pensacola to the old Medical Center downton on Palafox. My mother,aunt and one of her friends with a baby came along. We had to stop on the old three mile bridge as the draw was open for a tug and barge. The kid crapped in it's diaper and it's mother threw the thing (the diaper,not the kid) over the rail. Now we all know what has caused the decline in fishing in that area.


----------



## eagle #75 (Jun 10, 2012)

anyone who can actaully help?


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

eagle #75 said:


> how good are the trout and bluefish biting on the 3 mile fishing bridge?


Week or so ago I heard the trout were biting pretty good. Havent heard anything about bluefish....


----------



## hunterclaus (Apr 15, 2012)

Pretty much all ive been catching are Spanish and redfish.


----------



## eagle #75 (Jun 10, 2012)

what time of day is the best fishing ?


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

eagle #75 said:


> what time of day is the best fishing ?


Typically depends on tides... not so much times


----------



## eagle #75 (Jun 10, 2012)

thanks


----------

